# How to find out the Management Company of an apartment block?



## Dinarius (11 Jul 2012)

Is there any way of finding out the identity of a management company of an apartment block if one doesn't have any contacts in the block?

Is there a publicly accessible register of management companies, for example?

We are having problems with severe overgrowth of trees and foliage from an adjoining block and we'd like to have them address the problem.

Many thanks.

D.


----------



## shesells (11 Jul 2012)

Try putting a post on the appropriate forum on neighbours.ie - we had a problem with a neighbouring development and were able to track down their management agents through replies on there


----------



## markpb (12 Jul 2012)

You could try searching cro.ie for <apartment block> management company or variations of that.


----------



## Sunny (12 Jul 2012)

Contact the management agent instead of the management company.


----------



## mathepac (12 Jul 2012)

Is there any difference to what private individuals would do in similar circumstances - the neighbour whose property is overhung by the branches & foliage simply cuts the offending intrusions at the boundary line and returns the neighbour's property onto their premises?


----------

